# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Rate my aquascape



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

i want to enter the AB aquascaping contest but im not sure if i should work on another project or will this photo make a good impression. this is an old aquascape and it has been changed drastically, so improvements cant be made to this photo. tell me what you guys think. too bad the foreground isnt grown in. thanks


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

i want to enter the AB aquascaping contest but im not sure if i should work on another project or will this photo make a good impression. this is an old aquascape and it has been changed drastically, so improvements cant be made to this photo. tell me what you guys think. too bad the foreground isnt grown in. thanks


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I like your setup a lot. What is the mossy like plant to the left?

55 gallon planted in the works
55 gallon oscar tank
10 gallon shrimp tank


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

thanks. that mossy plant is riccia. on driftwood.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Maybe you should trim the overgrown plant, cover the rock with Anubias, and bring out the reds more...just my thoughts


----------



## Matt.M (Jan 31, 2004)

you have a relly nice tank the plants look really healthy

I LOVE BIOTOPE AQUARIUMS


----------



## Shane A smith (Jun 15, 2003)

I like that tank a lot, if you think you can get your new setup ready for AB i would use that. I dont think the ungrown foreground will score very highly. But your tank is still good looking.

50gal 161watts PC 6500k/8800k Clay Substrate.


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

I would maybe put another similar rock or two (smaller in size) to spread that texture around a bit more. Maybe toward the middle, right where the grass and moss meet, place two smaller rocks of different sizes to bring the other one more into the aquascape.

______________________________
It's bio*tope*, not biotype.


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Here are my two cents:

Trim the Mayaca down, but still keep it larger and fuller than the Rotala wallichii beside it.

The rock looks like it's been randomly placed there. I would either try to arrange more rocks into the aquascape, or just take out that lone rock.

Let it fill in more!









Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Chousal (Feb 8, 2004)

Ten points !!!

Saludos...

Acuariofilia most not be costly.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

At the least enter this picture. 
If possible keep workin on it to the last minute and enter whichever you like best.

I like the rock but agree that the placement seems random.

Normally I do not like it when plants grow to the surface. Vals are the one major exception. In this case I like how the Mayaca reached the surfaced and then scattered but the contrast in the picture washes it out a little too much.

The mayaca and contrast also hide the other stmes which I think could be a great source of color. Lower the nitrates and see how they color.

The glosso can grow to a better cover n just a few weeks. About 4x more should be perfect.

Not sure what you would like to do with the fish selection, but the two fish I see clash with each other and neither contribute much to the overall appearance.

This picture or another is up to you but let me reiterate that I love how it is progressing.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

thanks for the suggestions.

for the AB contest, is there a limit to the number of entries per person?


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

No. You can enter as many entries as you want.

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

No limit, but they must be different tanks/aquasacapes

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------

